# Do i need a cover cutter?



## ScottGoddard (4 Aug 2021)

I made the following a few times now and i have several request for some more. However, the inside curve is a pain and takes a great deal of time, any ideas how i can speed it up? I currently use my table saw to hog most out and then sand....


----------



## johnnyb (4 Aug 2021)

a large bowl cutter( router) and a jigged sled would work I reckon.


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Aug 2021)

Get a price from a local CNC man


----------



## TheTiddles (4 Aug 2021)

It’s a little detail, but an expensive one, the kind of thing that says “I’m not from Ikea”, is the entire end piece one bit of solid timber?

I’ve only made that shape painted and even that took an age to get smooth.

I’d be inclined to laminate but then you’d have to lay up a piece on the front, however you could make them reliably that way


----------



## murphy (5 Aug 2021)

What is it for?


----------



## 6x4 (8 Aug 2021)

It looks like the end pieces are separate, so could you run them over a core box router bit in a table - larger ones included here - Core Box. 

Or clamp both the end pieces together drill front to back along the joint (probably an auger) making half a hole in each side at once, then plane/scrape or sand to clean up.


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Aug 2021)

I would laminate it, you could use a contrasting timber to match the back panel, bit like this. Yours could have it go all the way round - ie along the straight sections as well. Ian


----------



## ScottGoddard (10 Aug 2021)

6x4 said:


> It looks like the end pieces are separate, so could you run them over a core box router bit in a table - larger ones included here - Core Box.
> 
> Or clamp both the end pieces together drill front to back along the joint (probably an auger) making half a hole in each side at once, then plane/scrape or sand to clean up.



Correct - its made up of 5 (technically 7) separate pieces. I am starting to think a long forstner bit would also work


----------



## ScottGoddard (10 Aug 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> I would laminate it, you could use a contrasting timber to match the back panel, bit like this. Yours could have it go all the way round - ie along the straight sections as well. IanView attachment 115607


HI -- yeah, although i would need to resaw 4/5 pieces to 5 mm....Would need to get the band saw working to achieve that,


----------



## ScottGoddard (10 Aug 2021)

murphy said:


> What is it for?



Floating media case


----------



## ScottGoddard (10 Aug 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> Get a price from a local CNC man


not a bad shout


TheTiddles said:


> It’s a little detail, but an expensive one, the kind of thing that says “I’m not from Ikea”, is the entire end piece one bit of solid timber?
> 
> I’ve only made that shape painted and even that took an age to get smooth.
> 
> I’d be inclined to laminate but then you’d have to lay up a piece on the front, however you could make them reliably that way



Yeah i have look into that, but need to be able to resaw and i am failing to tune in my band saw....


----------



## Inspector (10 Aug 2021)

I would be tempted to get a cove cutting blade for your table saw. CMT 235.006.07 Cove Cutter Head For 800.523.11 Crown Molding Set, 5/8-Inch Bore For Table Saws - Table Saw Accessories - Amazon.com The rounded teeth give a smoother cut so you don't need to sand as much. The other option if the arbour isn't long enough would be to take a blade, perhaps a rip blade, to a saw doctor/sharpening service to either round off the existing teeth or remove and replace them with slightly heavier and wider ones that they could then radius. A round or elliptical 4mm or 5mm tooth should give a nice cut surface that won't require a lot of sanding. If the volume of work gets higher then it is time to look for a shaper/spindle moulder.

Pete


----------



## doctor Bob (10 Aug 2021)

I'd CNC it for an easy life. Do each side as one piece.


----------

